# King Royale E-liquid Announcement



## Stroodlepuff (12/8/15)

Good day

It has come to our attention that customers are complaining that they are receiving half empty bottles of the King Royale E-liquid.

Please note the liquid is measured to exactly 30ml's and then poured into the bottles. The structure and the coloring of the bottles however makes it seem like they are not filled correctly. Please pour the liquid into another 30ml bottle if you are unsure if the quantity is correct.

Also with our next batch of bottles we will be adding a clear strip along the one side so that you can see your liquid levels.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Good day
> 
> It has come to our attention that customers are complaining that they are receiving half empty bottles of the King Royale E-liquid.
> 
> ...


sounds like a "looks can be deceiving" issue had that issue with tile glue used to sell it in 25kg bags factory ran out of 25kg bags used 30kg bags and got flooded with complaints that the bags were not filled properly go figure 
welcome to the human condition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/8/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Good day
> 
> It has come to our attention that customers are complaining that they are receiving half empty bottles of the King Royale E-liquid.
> 
> ...



Speaking of King Royale. This peasant sauce is seriously hitting the spot for me  

Will definitely be coming to stock up on some!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (12/8/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Speaking of King Royale. This peasant sauce is seriously hitting the spot for me
> 
> Will definitely be coming to stock up on some!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Out of the 5 that is the one I'm most excited to try


----------



## Silver (12/8/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Speaking of King Royale. This peasant sauce is seriously hitting the spot for me
> 
> Will definitely be coming to stock up on some!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Lol @Yiannaki

You and I are like contra-indicators. If you like something - I most likely dont.
And Peasant Sauce was one that I didnt like at all.

I liked three others though


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Speaking of King Royale. This peasant sauce is seriously hitting the spot for me
> 
> Will definitely be coming to stock up on some!



Agreed! I was prepared to hate it and loved it from the first vape! Popcorn Baby!


----------



## Yiannaki (12/8/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @Yiannaki
> 
> You and I are like contra-indicators. If you like something - I most likely dont.
> And Peasant Sauce was one that I didnt like at all.
> ...



lol! I know you're generally not a fan of the sweet desert liquids 

At least if you come across something that is along the lines of a desert and hate it, I will know to just buy it.


Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed! I was prepared to hate it and loved it from the first vape! Popcorn Baby!


I was very surprised when I watched your video and you were enjoying it skipper but I'm so glad you are  

Peasant sauce is uniquely tasty!



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yoda (13/8/15)

Hi everyone

Didn't know where to post this and didn't want to make another thread.
Last week I ordered a 6mg bottle of the Squire flavor was eager to try it, wicked my dripper and my first toot it tasted like nothing (really nothing) so I dripped some more and tasted some more but still nothing just like a little hint of creamyness.
So i left it in my box to steep for a bit took it out just now and had another vape on it and still NOTHING the creamyness got a little better but in the flavor profile it says vanilla custard with something?
So i really dont know should i let it steep more or what?
Really bummed that I payed 160 for a e-liquid that doesnt taste like much?
Can @Stroodlepuff or @Gizmo give some insight please?


----------



## Gizmo (14/8/15)

Morning @Yoda, I am very sorry to hear about this. Doesn't sound right at all.. I will send you another flavour of your choice free of charge..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

